# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Shkurto një adresë të gjatë interneti

## Davius

Nëse doni që një adresë të gjatë të internetit ta shkurtoni, që më lehtë ta mbani mend, ose ta dërgoni nëpërmjet SMS, ose shkurt: Ta mbani mend më lehtë, këtu është *www.notlong.com*. Adresën e gjatë me _Notlong.com_ ju do ta shkurtoni sipas dëshirës suaj, duke i vënduar një emërtim sipas qejfit tuaj.

*Shembull:*

Kjo është adresa e gjatë e nënforumit futbolli:

http://forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118

Adresa e shkurtuar nënforumit futbolli, bërë me Notlong:

http://futbolli.notlong.com

Kjo është adresa e gjatë e galerisë së fotove të futbollit pranë Yahoo!

http://sports.yahoo.com/sow/gallery;...m2uBda3_Ymw7YF

Kështu do të duket me Notlong.com

http://sportisti.notlong.com
Për të bë të gjitha këto, nuk ju duhet asnjë lloj regjistrim apo aktivizim, mund të shkurtoni çfarëdo lloj adrese që doni, dhe sa të doni. Thjesht, mbani mend gjërat e shkurtuara!  :ngerdheshje: 
-

----------


## edspace

Ka disa probleme me shërbime të këtij lloji. 

Së pari, mos harroni se ky shërbim edhe pse është falas, bashkë me faqen mund të hapë edhe reklama. Tani nuk e bën atë gjë sepse njerëzit  nuk do e përdornin, por pasi të fitojë famë, me siguri që do nxjerrë fitim duke bërë reklama ose duke shitur statistika rreth faqeve që ju vizitoni. 

Së dyti, faqja mund të përdoret për të vjedhur informacion personal. Ky shërbim mund t'u ridrejtojë në një faqe të falsifikuar që mund t'u vjedhë informacionin e llogarive. Për shembull, nëse ju hapni futbolli.notlong.com, faqja që hapet mund të duket si faqja origjinale e forumit të futbollit, por kur ju identifikoheni aty, emri dhe fjalëkalimi mund t'i dërgohen një keqbërësi. Mos e përdorni këtë shërbim për të hapur faqe ku keni llogari personale (emaile, forume, banka, etj). Si rregull, para se të identifikoheni, sigurohuni që adresa në krye të shfletuesit (internet explorer, firefox) është adresa e faqes së vërtetë. 

Së treti, faqja notlong.com ekziston sot, por nesër mund të mbyllet ose mund të hapë faqe të tjera, jo ato që keni regjistruar ju. Nuk keni garanci se faqja që do hapet është ajo që keni regjistruar, prandaj mos i përdorni adresat notlong.com për të vendosur lidhje në faqet e Internetit (forumet, blloqet, etj).

----------


## Mister Enigma

Është edhe një faqe tjetër me këtë funksion.

www.tinyurl.com

Nuk di hiç a ka reklama se i kam bllokuar të gjitha reklamat unë.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

